# 68 gto rear parcel shelf removale



## Kairuku (May 15, 2018)

Hi does anyone have any tip on removing parcel shelf I have removed rear seat but still can’t get it out ?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Having a '68, I will be interested in the responses you get here.


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

'68 here too, following


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Kairuku said:


> Hi does anyone have any tip on removing parcel shelf I have removed rear seat but still can’t get it out ?


I was able to replace mine without even taking out the rear seatback... just had to remove the sail panels and yank up the hanging vinyl bit that hung behind the seatback. Then it just lifted out. Pushed in the new parcel shelf and stuffed the hanging vinyl bit behind the seatback using trim tools.


----------



## Kairuku (May 15, 2018)

Stereolab42 said:


> Kairuku said:
> 
> 
> > Hi does anyone have any tip on removing parcel shelf I have removed rear seat but still can’t get it out ?
> ...


. By sail panel are you referring to back quarter panels?


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Kairuku said:


> Stereolab42 said:
> 
> 
> > Kairuku said:
> ...


You guys are talking about the metal package panel that so far is not made or the cardboard speaker panel ? If it's the metal I think some have used s Chevrolet piece . Doug


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Kairuku said:


> . By sail panel are you referring to back quarter panels?


No, the cardboard bits covered by vinyl that are behind the rear windows. (Interior trim, not metal.) If ya'll are talking about metal and not trim than may god save your souls.


----------



## Kairuku (May 15, 2018)

Yeah I mean the cardboard tray so I need to remove interior panels at the rear to get it out then?


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Kairuku said:


> Yeah I mean the cardboard tray so I need to remove interior panels at the rear to get it out then?


That is affirmative. Annoying work but straightforward, they can all come out without even removing the seatback or seat cushion (unlike on some other cars).


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello all,

I am looking for some information about the 68 rear package shelf area. I obviously am missing something in that area on my 68. The area below what I guess are called sail panels ends abruptly, I am sure there is supposed to be some trim piece(s) of some sort there. I have included some pics, one of the passenger side and one of the drive side. Hopefully, they show what I am talking about? It is also obvious I need a new package shelf, but what else is missing here? Thanks!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Aha.... looking at your passenger side photo and speaker, that doesn't look original. Is that have of a snap that I'm seeing running along some sort of moulding across the front of the panel? If so, I'm guessing that at some point in the car's past this area has been modified. Start by removing the rear seat cushions (you'll probably also have to remove one of the arm rests to get enough space to get the top one out. And figure it out from there.

Bear


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> Aha.... looking at your passenger side photo and speaker, that doesn't look original. Is that have of a snap that I'm seeing running along some sort of moulding across the front of the panel? If so, I'm guessing that at some point in the car's past this area has been modified. Start by removing the rear seat cushions (you'll probably also have to remove one of the arm rests to get enough space to get the top one out. And figure it out from there.
> 
> Bear


You are correct about that snap, Bear. There is another one on the driver side. I have no idea what they are or why they are there. Maybe once I dismantle what is there and begin to install new pieces, things will fall into place. Thanks for the observation. 
John


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

jayvee53 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for some information about the 68 rear package shelf area. I obviously am missing something in that area on my 68. The area below what I guess are called sail panels ends abruptly, I am sure there is supposed to be some trim piece(s) of some sort there. I have included some pics, one of the passenger side and one of the drive side. Hopefully, they show what I am talking about? It is also obvious I need a new package shelf, but what else is missing here? Thanks!!


You might consider calling Legendary Interiors and pick the brains of their tech support guys. You would not really be obligated to do what they recommend but you'd at least have one option for a solution.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

integrity6987 said:


> You might consider calling Legendary Interiors and pick the brains of their tech support guys. You would not really be obligated to do what they recommend but you'd at least have one option for a solution.


Not a bad idea. Thanks!


----------

